# Erebuni Front Bumper



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

Question to anyone who has this or may have seen it in person-
how much bigger is this than stock? 
Measurements?
thanks in advance.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

It doesnt look that much bigger at all....I mean its def. going to look like an aftermarker bumper--but this version is prob. the cleanest one offered--just like the GTR...


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

ok thanks
would u know how much either one would cost?
erebuni doesn't have the price for just the bumper and stillen's site would take forever to load..
thanks


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Um just try a search for front bumpers to get a couple of links to web pages that carry em.....I think there was a disscussion oh where to get the GTR not too long ago...also try emailing Erubuni or calling em to get a price...


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

yeah i guess i'll call them- i did e-mail them and that's what they told me
thanks


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

that is the gtr bumper. i have it on my car. it sdefinitely lower thanh the stock bumper...but not so much so that it looks out of place w/out side skirts. the actual front of the bumper actually sticks out id say a good 5-6 inches more than stock bc of the stock one having an overhang(hope that made sense). it was $340 by it self right from erebuni and with shipping and all i think it ended up costing me around $430 bc they had to ship it freight. if you are serious about getting the bumper though, i can set you up with a guy from group buy center who can get a good price. he quoted me $225 for the sides and $250 for the rear so the front will prolly be the same


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

yeah if you give me your email i show you a site with it for around 250. that picture there doesn't do it justice. check out my page 
http://members.sounddomain.com/icebergblue
i have a much better pic of the kit


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Hey Katana,

I was wondering if you could hook me up with the guy who can get me that bumper for a good price.


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

*Katana200sx*

I have another question.








Can you tell the distance between the two red lines? From the bottom of the door to the bottom of the bumper.


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *yeah if you give me your email i show you a site with it for around 250. that picture there doesn't do it justice. check out my page
> http://members.sounddomain.com/icebergblue
> i have a much better pic of the kit *


Could yoyu hook me up with that guy I tried to go straight through erebuni and thay argued that a99 is not the same as 95-97 and they had nothing for a 99 thanks


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Moldynamics has them for sale. They are selling the front bumper of $281.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Is your car lowered Katana200sx? 
I have a feeling that if i put a kit on my car it would sit like one of those cars in the SCCA, with the front nearly grounded.


----------

